# KAESER M26 battery dieing



## vcaruso (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys, im new to this forum. I was wondering if anyone has had the same problem. I am a I&E tec for a large oil company in the gulf. We have two of these compressors on one satellite rig. The problem I am having is when one shuts down on fault, sometimes we cannot get to it for a couple of hours. By then the battery is dead and we have to fight that first. Is is normal for the battery to die after a hour or so after a fault shutdown? Also is there any way to wire it to drop out the power to start/stop when it trips on a fault to kill all power to system?

Thanks


----------

